# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt



----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tangier - Marốc*

Tangier là thành phố cảng nằm phía bắc của Marốc, nơi mà Địa Trung Hải gặp Đại Tây Dương. Đây là một thành phố được rất nhiều du khách yêu thích bởi vẻ đẹp bí ẩn kì lạ, với bãi biển hoang sơ và một chút nồng hậu của con người Châu Phi. Sự pha trộn giữa Bắc Phi, Tây Ban Nha và Pháp đã tạo cho thành phố vẻ đẹp thú vị hiếm có. Điểm tạo nên vẻ độc đáo cho thành phố là các ngôi nhà màu trắng được xây dựng trên đồi, hướng ra biển tạo nên một vẻ đẹp thật lãng mạn và nên thơ. Hãy thử đến và khám phá thành phố thú vị này nhé các bạn!  :Smile: 


*La Tangerina Hotel*

Giá: từ 45 EUR

Khách sạn đẹp, nằm ở vị trí yên tĩnh, các phòng được thiết kế và trang trí khá bắt mắt, sạch sẽ.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Maison Hassani*

Giá: 50 EUR

Nằm ở vị trí thuận tiện bên trong Medina. Các phòng được trang trí đẹp và có chủ nhà thân thiện

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

